# New gto owner ? about oil change....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm a new owner of a yellow 2005 gto and do I have to use synthetic oil or can I use regualr quaker state, castrol type oil and makesure to change every 3,000 miles? Thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

As per the owners manual, page 5-15: 



> *What Kind of Engine Oil to Use*
> 
> Look for two things:
> • GM4718M
> ...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Also, here is one of, I'm sure, many discussions on the subject:
http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/oil-type-18928/


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Also, here is one of, I'm sure, many discussions on the subject:
> http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/oil-type-18928/


Ok thanks. Did you drop in a regualr k&n filter or did you get the whole CIA kit?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The K&N is a drop in that was in it when I purchased the car.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

HP11 said:


> The K&N is a drop in that was in it when I purchased the car.


Another question the two air holes on top of out hoods I briefly felt from the inside of the hood and seems like its blocked from air actaully going in is this only for looks or what?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The scoops aren't open but the baffles can be removed. There are mixed opinions about that. Here's a recent discussion: 
http://www.gtoforum.com/f38/can-you-turn-ram-air-hood-into-functional-ram-air-27912/


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

pctek said:


> I'm a new owner of a yellow 2005 gto and do I have to use synthetic oil or can I use regualr quaker state, castrol type oil and makesure to change every 3,000 miles? Thanks


I've used Mobil 1 5w30 with the applicable Mobil 1 filter from the first day I bought the car. No issues.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I use whatever is on sale at the time for oil and I always use the Purolator filters because they are good quality and reasonable priced. Plus the gold serious ones have a ruff coating so they are easy to turn on and off by hand.

The LS2 are synthetic only per the owners manual and oil cap on the motor.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> I use whatever is on sale at the time for oil and I always use the Purolator filters because they are good quality and reasonable priced. Plus the gold serious ones have a ruff coating so they are easy to turn on and off by hand.
> 
> The LS2 are synthetic only per the owners manual and oil cap on the motor.


Hmm I'm trying to remember If I ever seen this Purolator here in my city. I live in santa maria central coast cali and we have oreileys formanly kragens, autozone, and napa. 

So every 5,000 change the oil or what?


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Oreillys should have a WIX filter and they are a very good quality filter. The only filter I've ever ran into that I wouldn't even put on my riding lawn mower is a fram. They have got to be the worst filters in existence. I know countless people that have had major oil pressure problems with them.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

WIX, K&N, Mobil 1 filters for this car. SYNTHETIC OIL.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

mikes06goat said:


> The only filter I've ever ran into that I wouldn't even put on my riding lawn mower is a fram. They have got to be the worst filters in existence. I know countless people that have had major oil pressure problems with them.


Do you really know _*'countess people'*_that have had problems with Fram? I think it's one of those urban legends. I recall posting in a similar thread that I don't use Fram but that's because I've always heard not to. I've never heard a definitive explaination as to why, however. Is there really a reason other than _*'everyone'*_ has always said not to use them?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I've been using FRAM filters on my other vehicles for longer than I can remember. Its the only filter I use on them including my wife's '04 GA-GT.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I used to use them in the past but I always heard 'don't use Fram' so about 20 years ago I stopped. Never had a problem when I did use them and don't have any first hand knowlege of anyone else who did.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm taking a shot in the dark here. I think the issue started when people cut open Fram filters and seen that the filtration element was basicly newspaper. I used Fram filters in my Mitsu for close to 100k miles never had a problem with it, thing still ran like a top until I sold it. I've allway heard people say don't use Fram, but I'm one of those people that has to see it to beleave it. I'm not from the "Show Me State" but you have to show me.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

5000 is mark I'm using, since that's about all the mileage I put on in a year. I use Fram ToughGuard filters and Amsoil 5W30XL. I've put on about 3,000 on the latest change, and it's still a nice honey color.


----------



## omar007 (Aug 16, 2010)

you can find purolator products at PepBoys


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

pctek said:


> I'm a new owner of a yellow 2005 gto and do I have to use synthetic oil or can I use regular quaker state, castrol type oil and make sure to change every 3,000 miles? Thanks


I use Castrol Syntec in my 04!! I usually get 5,000 miles out of it. I like the K & N filters cause with the nut on the bottom it is easy on and easy off...:cool


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I just noticed the GM4718M spec for the oil... The stuff I've been buying is GM6094M.

Does anyone know what the difference is supposed to be? Newer service rating or something?:confused


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> I just noticed the GM4718M spec for the oil... The stuff I've been buying is GM6094M.
> 
> Does anyone know what the difference is supposed to be? Newer service rating or something?:confused


From everything I've read, GM6094M is for the 4 cylinder Ecotec engines. That's the specification noted in my wife's HHR owners manual. I've often heard of the other (GM4718M) referred to as 'Corvette spec'.


----------



## johnasaurus (Sep 14, 2009)

The car tells you when the oil should be changed. My indicator came on at 6600 miles. Oil still looked ok. I thought longer life was a benifit of synthetic oil but I can understand also wanting to be extra careful.


----------



## singlecamslam (Oct 5, 2010)

bumping an old thread. For the ls1 Gto the 04, would you guys recommend using synthetic? Car has 87k miles and i just bought it and have no idea what type of oil was used there. Would it be safe to switch to mobil 1 5w-30 synthetic if it ran regular dino oil in there? I'm very particular to oil.... 
I heard mixed reviews about you can switch from regular to synthetic, and some say you cant? Any imput? Much appreciated.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You can go to synthetic on anything, but once you do, you can't go back.


----------



## singlecamslam (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks, thats what i though, gonna use mobil 1 5w30 since its cheap and a pretty good oil


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Poncho Dan said:


> You can go to synthetic on anything, but once you do, you can't go back.


That is a huge myth. Don't wanna be a tool, but you can absolutely switch from snyn to regular. Otherwise it wouldn't make sense to put synthetic oil in an engine that's had conventional its whole life.

All things considered though, I don't know why you'd wanna use anything but synthetic - to answer the question from earlier.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

singlecamslam said:


> bumping an old thread. For the ls1 Gto the 04, would you guys recommend using synthetic? Car has 87k miles and i just bought it and have no idea what type of oil was used there. Would it be safe to switch to mobil 1 5w-30 synthetic if it ran regular dino oil in there? I'm very particular to oil....
> I heard mixed reviews about you can switch from regular to synthetic, and some say you cant? Any imput? Much appreciated.


I would only use 5W30 Mobil 1 synthetic in the LSX engines.
Mobil 1 synthetic is endorsed and highly recommended by GM engineering.GM engineering also recommends using synthetic motor oil.
If it were me though I would only use synthetic motor oil 
and a high quality oil filter and never go back to regular dino motor oil.


----------

